# R/C install in a PIKO Mogul



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

This may have been discussed or reported in an earlier post but I just did a REVOLUTION install (reveiver only) on the PIKO Mogul. Receiver and battery went in the tender nicely. I wasn't sure about the wiring as I didn't have the locomotive manual but a quick call to Jonathan at PIKO was rewarded with a PDF manual and wiring diagram of the tender. 

Just my observations... 

Even though the connector between the locomotive and tender is not "prototypical", it sure is very easy to connect and stays secure and all power feeds from the locomotive back to the tender board with screw terminals. No modifications are needed to the locmotive itself. I was able to disconnect the black and *********** "feed" wires from locomotive on the tender board, install the motor output (orange and gray wires) in thier place, make sure of the correct polarity, hook up the battery to the receiver input and away she went. Lighting outputs are controlled by the main PIKO board and not the REVOLUTION receiver.

A removeable 14.8 volt 5600 Li-ion pack was used, which fits nicely but tightly in the tender just under the coal load. A bit of surgery was needed to make it all fit. If a permanently onboard battery would be used, I think it could be an easier fit. 

After the initial test runs with the 14.8 volt battery (which runs fine), I think it would be happer running with an 18.5.... I have 2 LGB Moguls with the same type of install and they're happier ruuning on 18.5. 

It makes a nice package. Howver, if a sound card and speaker would have been part of the install, things would have been much tighter. 

I don't have images of the install but anyone who might want to do the conversion will be able to see just how it works when the tender shell is removed. 

I'm aware that many comments have been given concerning the plastic wheels on the tender but metal wheels can be purchased from any PIKO dealer (Product # 36161) 

(The above remarks are my observations only. I am not involved finacially, technically nor am I on the payroll for any of the products mentioned.)


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Stan, nice write up....I will try and remember this for a future converstion that I will be attempting. I believe I'm familiar with this PIKO mogul, so when you describe the engine being "happier", does that mean that the power provided by the 14.8 volt battery makes the engine a bit sluggish or not able to run a full speed? I am planning on using the 14.8 volt lithium ion battery you described on an LGB mogul, 21181. Of course, I am at a junction where I could hold out for a larger pack. I know that the new Airwire G3(900), expected out in December as the replacement for the G2 is supposed to run on any battery between 10-28 volts...but as you indicated, many times you don't have the wiring diagrams from the manufacturer of the locomotive to know precisely what the power draw is expected through the motor blocks. Anyway, your thoughts would be appreciated. Without giving away "trade secrets" it would be nice to see the final install in the tender.... Thanks, Ed


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan,

I have a few LGB engines and they do run a lot better on 18 volts. If I'm not mistaken they are good up to 22 volts.

Don


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Trains on 10 Oct 2012 12:50 PM 
Stan,

I have a few LGB engines and they do run a lot better on 18 volts. If I'm not mistaken they are good up to 22 volts.


Thanks for the input, Don.... I know you have many "Red Box" locos in the "lower level".









Ed..... Yes, the translation for "like it better" is will run nicely on higher voltage.









The Mogul converted could handle 18.5 but the opeator has only 14.8 at present. If an 18.5 were to be installed as a changeable, the tender coal load area would need major revision. Not sure how an 18.5 52-5600 would fix as an on borard, permanant mount. 

The G2 boards are nicely rated up to 28 voilts and I suspect that the new boards (upcoming release date ???) will have the same or greater capabilities. No "official" information on them as yet.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By FlagstaffLGB on 10 Oct 2012 09:48 AM 
Without giving away "trade secrets" it would be nice to see the final install in the tender.... Thanks, Ed I'm sure you'll be able to see the Mogul running in your area quite shortly. Tain't no trade secrets. 

Just look inside after Tom takes off the coal load...


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Stan, 

We did one back in June with the New RailLinx System, throttle, speaker, battery, sound card, receiver and PCB charger all in the tender with no problems. Very nice loco and I love that connector between the loco and tender! 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC 
RCS America


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Pictures? 

Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg... Don't have any images... Sorry...

Once the tender shell is pulled, it's quite self explanitory... Don't have to modify the engine at all....


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Oh, I forgot to get back to you Stan, but did get to see Tom P. run the engine you converted for him on his backyard Ponderosa Railroad line. Did very well. Couple of other guests had a few issues with the low clearance under Tom's back yard deck....Stan C. said he was bringing his sawall next time and cut a section out...Ha. Don't think he was having any problems during the 2-3 hours he was running it. Ed


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds good, Ed... Watch Stan Cornforth closely when he gets tools in his hands...


----------

